# When to start using undercoat rakes.



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

My working line shepherd is 7 months old now and sheds a lot. I use a Kong zoom groom and a pin brush everyday which seems to get out a good amount of hair. I also have a slicker brush around but I don’t use it yet because I don’t wanna be too harsh on his coat while he’s still growing. At what age could I begin using the slicker and when can I buy a undercoat rake to really stop the shedding? Also what’s a recommended routine for brushing which brushes should I use and how often? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

an under coat rake does not stop shedding... it merely has the ability to penetrate deeper and collect more hair during times of heavy shedding. i got my current dog around 7 months and i’ve always used it on him, as well as a slicker. undercoat rakes won’t damage the coat.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I started brushing with the rake as soon as Ole started to shed his undercoat. He was probably at around 6-7 months early last spring. I don't have much of a system. Whenever he starts to leave noticeable clumps of undercoat around the house, I would give him a brush. I would keep at it until most of the loose stuff was out.

I can't say it ever stopped the shedding... it just got it a bit more under control.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I use an undercoat rake as soon as my dogs start shedding.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Make sure you get the right kind. Don’t buy the model with a razor blade as it damages the top coat.


----------



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

Fodder said:


> an under coat rake does not stop shedding... it merely has the ability to penetrate deeper and collect more hair during times of heavy shedding. i got my current dog around 7 months and i’ve always used it on him, as well as a slicker. undercoat rakes won’t damage the coat.


How often do you use the rake and slicker?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> How often do you use the rake and slicker?


sometimes daily, sometimes weekly. sometimes 2 minutes, sometimes 20 minutes.
i really don’t overthink grooming - too many variables. when i want to, when he needs it, when the floors in my house need it.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

What specific rake are folks in the US using ? I think I just have a pin brush/


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@AKD


Fodder said:


> Pin brushes have proved pointless for me over the years w/ GSD, especially dual sided.
> 
> i prefer this undercoat rake,
> 
> ...


...from a previous thread.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That pin brush (ADK) will just pretty up the top after you've gone to town with the rest of it. I think the brush side is nice for a puppy coat but it won't do much for an adult.

I have a large selection of rakes/combs/brushes to work with. I had two long coats before the current two - and there are products that work better on a long coat that the stock coat doesn't need. As my older stock coat has aged, her undercoat has become more dense - stacks up fast. Furminator works well on mature dogs but I wouldn't use it on a puppy. Undercoat rake - these work great at peak shedding times on long hairs as well as on stock coats. Undercoat rakes are not all alike - I have one that if I push, takes out a lot more undercoat than if pulled. Some combs also work great on undercoat. Slicker brush just finishes things off nice. 

And then if things get real hairy (pun totally intended), I promote the use of corn starch worked in like it was baby powder that you wanted down on the skin - it really eases the undercoat "thatch"


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This one. I also have the deshedder with a razor blade which I bought by mistake and will not use anymore. My rake is an older model, but looks similar. 





Grooming Rake for Dogs and Cats | FURminator®


FURminator® Grooming Rake Tool, 1 ct, Removes Loose Hair From Pet’s Undercoat




www.furminator.com


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> This one. I also have the deshedder with a razor blade which I bought by mistake and will not use anymore. My rake is an older model, but looks similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered this one.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

AKD said:


> Ordered this one.


report back if you remember, and let us know how you like it..... i tried a different brand but wasn’t crazy about the rotating teeth. didn’t feel as sturdy for lack of a better word.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have one with longer, rotating teeth. It's better for untangling coats, especially long coats, than it is for pulling out the undercoat. For removing the most undercoat I prefer the Safari one that Fodder linked to.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have one with longer, rotating teeth. It's better for untangling coats, especially long coats, than it is for pulling out the undercoat. For removing the most undercoat I prefer the Safari one that Fodder linked to.


guess that means i’ve gotta get another coatie... to give it a fair chance 😝


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Fodder said:


> report back if you remember, and let us know how you like it..... i tried a different brand but wasn’t crazy about the rotating teeth. didn’t feel as sturdy for lack of a better word.


Will do comes in tomorrow, so hopefully will try tomorrow or the day after based on when it arrives.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It depends on the dog. My black dog has a short coat and I use a slicker on him. The rake is for the other one.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

I don’t really have anything to compare to but it seems to be easy to use and working.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

I have been using an undercoat rake that has very fine teeth. It definitely grabs undercoat but it may also be damaging his top coat, I really can't tell. What is a good size undercoat rake for a short hair German Shepherd?


----------

